# Kindle fire hd



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

My wife just won a kindle fire HD and I see no ROMs for it. Can I use the kindle fire ROMs on the kindle fire HD?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

kobowm said:


> My wife just won a kindle fire HD and I see no ROMs for it. Can I use the kindle fire ROMs on the kindle fire HD?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say... nope. The reason I say that is because the KF and the KFHD probably don't share the same kernels...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## swieder227 (May 5, 2012)

Not certain, but highly recommend against it. It's not the same hardware, it will probably brick your tablet.

Sent from my CM10 SGS3 via Tapatalk


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

There are no stable ROMS yet, but CM10 is in the works right now. Rev Kyle has CM10 running on his Fire HD, but it still needs work before I would try it, since there is no custom recovery yet to restore if your Fire HD goes nuts, it would be a brick. Definitely do NOT use regular Fire ROMS, they will not work. And no custom recovery to load or restore yet.
There is fairly easy root access already, I got my son a Fire HD for Christmas, and rooted it before I gave it to him. ES File Explorer works great for sideloading apps.

Root thread here, I did both steps and it worked great.
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2035334

CM10 thread here:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2029826


----------

